# CROSS BREED FAMILY COW & Can ANYONE TRADE FOR A FAMILY COW?



## pasohorsegal (Aug 25, 2012)

What is the best cross breed Dairy Beef cross for a family cow? Also I have registered Paso Finos I would trade for a family cow  Pictures are on my blog.. I have a half Jersey half Brown Swiss she is a little fisty but Im enjoying her would like to have one more so I could have one  fresh all the time. The extra milk goes to familys in need for free.
www.horsetalessalestips.blogspot.com


----------



## TracyTooManyHorses (Nov 13, 2012)

I ranch in central Saskatchewan.  I have a beef herd of 60+ cows, a small Dexter herd (3 cows, 1 long yearling heifer & 2 weanling heifers) & a little dairy herd (2 Jerseys & a Holstein).  I am a third generation rancher (the first female though! ).  Do you have a cow you are looking to breed, or?  

I have found, in my experience, the Jersey cross will result in a smaller cow, but docile.  The Brown Swiss cross is a larger frame while maintaining the docility & manageability.  Shorthorn however remain my favorite - good temperament, good milk, good mothering, good growth & great finish in a "mid sized" more compact body!   We had a Guernsey when I was growing up.  We bred her Brown Swiss, Jersey & she even visited with the Simmental bull once!!  She was a FABULOUS cow!  HIGHLY recommend!!


----------



## pasohorsegal (Dec 4, 2012)

Have never talked to anyone that has had milking short horns , temperment is a must when having a family cow so everyone can enjoy the expearence in our case grandchildren. Thank you for you input!


----------

